# A two year set back or a chance to try something else?



## Dolphado (25 Mar 2008)

Okay well after talking to recruiter today I was informed that I do currently need a full G (ontario graduated licensing) to apply to my selected trade.  I would hav loved to know this a few months agao however the recruiter I spoke with just said current drivers license.  So alas my pitiful G1 is not enough  :'( .  I am however looking into what was my second chioce, sig op.  Now my main concern with this is they ask for "physically robust" people.  Now not sure just the **** they mean by that but I'm a 5 ft 1 girl who weighs about 115lbs soaking wet, but I never quit.  (okay well no point in trying to play it up I'm just stubborn like my Daddy).  

So here's my new plan, Finish this chemistry course no matter what trade I decide on (it did cost $50.00 after all, no point in wasting money)  and then continue to work on my driving untill trees no longer have to worry about me crashing into them hehehe, while working as a sig op.  Hopefully I have what it takes and well if I dont, I'm sure I can work on making myself have what it takes.  After my inital contract then I'll see about going for Med Tech then.  Who knows I might settle nicely into the sig op trade and want to stick around as long as they'll keep me


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2008)

I know a Sig Op (female type) about 5'2" ... 120 soaking wet.

It's all in the attitude, not the stature.


----------



## Dolphado (25 Mar 2008)

Perfect, just the bnews I wanted to hear!! For some stupid reason I always feel better knoing I'm not the smallest person wanting to do this lol, its probably cause I'm the smallest of all 7 kids in my family


----------



## Maelstrom (25 Mar 2008)

It seems to me that your first option was Med Tech? This is the same as mine, and I was told that I only need a G2 to join. Currently I don't have a drivers licence because my G2 expired before I went for my full G. Now, I don't have to wait for my G2, I can write my G1 then do the road test as soon as I can. But it would be a full year from receiving my G2 before I can go for my full G. I really hope that I don't have to wait the full year. 

Would anyone be able to clear this up? There seems to be a lot of confusion among recruiters about what licence is needed. 

Perhaps I should start looking at different trades like Dolphando is...


----------



## Dolphado (25 Mar 2008)

wel the recruiter I spoke to this afternoon (on recruiter chat) said a fully qualified G license. and someone else on here (in the medical board under med tech enlistment) had also pretty much said the same thing yesterday  when I put it up on here,  so with two people saying yes you need a full G license free from any probabtionary stuff  thats enough for me to go Sig Op for my first term of service until I'm sure I won't run into a tree (or anything else for that matter since I'm not a very good driver anyways)  

plus it makes sense since some people say that part of their training was driving feild ambulance and such. so yeah its a set back but not really as it does give me the chance to try out choice number 2 for my first term of service


----------



## ProPatria031 (25 Mar 2008)

I agree with Vern. One of my good buddies he's about 5'4" 130lbs and he made it through my infantry course and didn't drop out once, I'd be lying to say its all Mind but its 90%, you still need to be in good shape especially if you are smaller then the average person. As for which trades to pick, pick the one you want because OTing (occupational transfer) is not something you want to play around with you might get screwed around and be stuck in a locked trade that you don't even want to be in.


----------



## Dolphado (25 Mar 2008)

see thats why i'm going with my second choice and not just something to get me in (if that were the case I'd probably go steward since I have 5 years bartending) but I want something new and challenging.  I'm really interested in Sig Op too, I had to choose one over the other so i picked med tech first. Now since that isn't working out I'm going sig ops.  Plus, I would finish my TOS before I even thought of trying something else, maybe even take some time off after my first TOS to have another baby (come from a big family and 2 just isn't enough heheh) and then re-apply altogether as a med tech and see how I do, providing nothing happens that would strictly stop me from doing this.


----------



## ProPatria031 (26 Mar 2008)

you'll learn a lot about this kinda thing through basic, once you know the system you'll get a much better understanding on how to get what you want.


----------



## slowmode (26 Mar 2008)

90% mind, 10% physical , you can push your body to do what ever you want it to do.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Mar 2008)

slowmode said:
			
		

> 90% mind, 10% physical , you can push your body to do what ever you want it to do.


Agreed.  The human body is remarkably strong with great reserves of energy.  *With the proper attitude*, the human body can run the equivalent of three marathons without rest.  (by "run" I mean run, walk, jog, whatever).  Among mammals, humans probably have the greatest endurance.  We are painfully slow compared to the top speed of some mammals (eg: cheetahs, horses, kangaroos, etc), but we are like energizer bunnies: we can keep going and going and going.  So, people who "just can't keep going" have quit mentally, usually.  Though of course people who are out of shape (eg: morbidly obese) can barely stand, so this doesn't apply to them...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (26 Mar 2008)

Herbivores such as horses and giraffes have greater endurance than carnivores such as Lions,felines known for their long lazy naps.
The relation between diet and endurance holds true for humans as well.


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Mar 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Herbivores such as horses and giraffes have greater endurance than carnivores such as Lions,*felines known for their long lazy naps*.
> The relation between diet and endurance holds true for humans as well.


Mmmmmm....long lazy naps......Sometimes I wish we were true carnivores and not omnivores!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (26 Mar 2008)

I've been up since 5h30 doing PT...feeling very carnivorous right now.. ;D


----------



## Dolphado (28 Mar 2008)

Okay so I called the sudbury recruiting center today, lefta  message about my wanting to change the trade I'm applying for, so now all I can do is wait.  Hopefully I don't have to wait too long for the recruiting center to get back to me, also hopefully I left my message with the right person too (i'm always so nervous about stuff like that) :-[


----------



## dwalter (28 Mar 2008)

Don't worry about the message. As long as you left your full name and a number where they can call you back, that message will find its way to the person who has your file. If you don't hear back in a day or two, give them another call, and try and get ahold of an actual person to ask them. Sometimes things go faster when you talk to someone instead of the machine haha. Best of luck!


----------



## Dolphado (28 Mar 2008)

Wow that was quick.  So they called me back and I just have to fill out some paperwork they had already sent me and then they're gonna schedule me for testing   Now I just have to find a way to sudbury for the dates they schedule me for   WOOT! of course worst case is I take the bus so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## midgetcop (29 Mar 2008)

I know it's already been commented on, but just wanted to throw in my two cents. As a 5'2" female who's 115lbs, I've been able to do some astounding things with this small physique. You just have to work and train hard...and it *is* mainly a mental game. 

Best of luck in your application!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Mar 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Okay well after talking to recruiter today I was informed that I do currently need a full G (ontario graduated licensing) to apply to my selected trade.  I would hav loved to know this a few months agao however the recruiter I spoke with just said current drivers license.  So alas my pitiful G1 is not enough  :'( .  I am however looking into what was my second chioce, sig op.  Now my main concern with this is they ask for "physically robust" people.  Now not sure just the **** they mean by that but I'm a 5 ft 1 girl who weighs about 115lbs soaking wet, but I never quit.  (okay well no point in trying to play it up I'm just stubborn like my Daddy).


What trade needed a G1?
I'm an Armoured Crewman and I joined with nothing but a Honda 250 Bigred/35 mercury outboard qualification.And for those who say it has changed,I taught MANY drivers with not even a beginners permit who are now driving at the armoured regiments of Canada in the past two years.


----------



## dwalter (29 Mar 2008)

Medical Tech requires a full valid driver's license.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> What trade needed a G1?
> I'm an Armoured Crewman and I joined with nothing but a Honda 250 Bigred/35 mercury outboard qualification.And for those who say it has changed,I taught MANY drivers with not even a beginners permit who are now driving at the armoured regiments of Canada in the past two years.



Helps to read the thread.


----------



## CallOfDuty (29 Mar 2008)

That's weird, because my buddy is an MSE OP and he doesn't even have his full G1 liscence.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Helps to read the thread.



Vu.

 :-[

Sad to see people who cannot afford to have a license is restricted in NCM trades.


----------



## Dolphado (30 Mar 2008)

okay well it seems there has been a misunderstanding either on my part or on the recruiters part with whom I was speaking either way, one can apply for Med Tech.  I however will still be applying for Sig Op, my papers are being sent in on monday


----------



## Dolphado (22 Apr 2008)

Just an update, I sent all my forms in thursday and got called today!  I'll be headed to the Sudbury recruitment center on Wednesday May 7th!  The next two weeks could not go by fast enough!


----------



## Pea (22 Apr 2008)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> That's weird, because my buddy is an MSE OP and he doesn't even have his full G1 liscence.


A friend of mine is an MSEOp, and they don't have their full G1 license either. However, she said they didn't need it as all the vehicles she was driving on her course were all military veh's and as such only required 404's. 

A recruiting requirement for Medical Technician is a full driver's license. (what I was told anyways, and I had to supply a copy of it with my recruiting documents) I'm getting ready to head out to BC for my civi paramedic course right now, and we ALL had to have a valid full driving license, as we will be doing a driving course with the ambulance once we get out there.

Best of luck to you with your recruiting Dolphado. I hope everything goes very smoothly for you!


----------



## Dolphado (1 May 2008)

Just another quick update.  I'm heading out to Sudbury on the 7th but now instead of taking the bus, my Daddy's going to be bringing me there since they changed my schedule from 12:30 to 11:00 am.  I'm really nervous about writing my CFAT.  I've written a similar test for my Police Foundations course however I failed it by only a few marks.  So one could imagine my dread of this test.  I have been writing online tests especailly the one for the governemt jobs (can't remember the name) and I tend to land around the 70's.  I'm really not sure if that's any indication as to how I'll do on Wednesday. Hopefully everything goes well and I pass at least that part of it.  In the meanwhile however, I have taken my old job back at Teletech to help suppliment the house hold income.  I really don't like the job but it is 10.50/h.  So that's what's new with me and as I had predicted this week is going by far to slowly.


----------



## Rocketryan (1 May 2008)

If you want take this practice test,  http://www.psc-cfp.gc.ca/ppc/gct2_practice_test_e.htm

It helped me just to see what type of questions are going to be asked.

Best of luck for everything


----------



## Dolphado (1 May 2008)

Oddly enough thats one of the main tests I've taken. I do okay on it but nothing spectacular.


----------



## CFR FCS (5 May 2008)

Dolphado,
Are you a ware that in Ontario you can get your full G1 quicker if you take a Driver's course like Young Drivers. 

" A new driver must hold a G1 licence for a minimum of 12 months before attempting the G1 road test. This time can be reduced to eight months if you successfully complete an approved driver education course.".

Follow your heart and try to get what you really want to do. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Dolphado (5 May 2008)

Yes I am aware of the drivers ed course. However in my town it's only run twice a year once in the early spring and again in the fall.  I would also be required to pay almost $300.00 for the course on top of the pay I'll be loosing for the time off work.  Its just not feasable for me at this time.  That and I don't have acess to a vehicle to drive for the testing portion.  But let it be assured that I'm not upset about having to choose a different trade.  It actually made me look imto more trades and jobs that I would enjoy. I'm very pleased with my choice to go in as a Sig Op. And I'm looking forward to the training both mental and physical,  As hard as it is, succeed or fail, all I can do is say I did it!  Which is more then most people I know can say.


----------



## dwalter (6 May 2008)

If you took Young Drivers they would provide a car for the day of your road test as well. Just in case you want to take driving training anyways.


----------



## Dolphado (6 May 2008)

Okay thats cool, is there a cap on the age to take the course?  I'm 25.


----------



## dwalter (6 May 2008)

As far as I know there is no age cap. The name of the company may be "young" drivers, but I know there was a 28 year old in my class for the practical stuff, so I don't think it matters.


----------



## rosco (6 May 2008)

No age cap... my wife is 31 and taking it now. It also reduces your civi car insurance in most Provinces. Good luck!


----------



## aesop081 (6 May 2008)

rossco said:
			
		

> in mose provences.



It reduces insurance costs in France ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provence


----------



## Dolphado (8 May 2008)

So I wrote my CFAT today.  Got up at 5:30 am. On the road by 6, got into Sudbury at 10:00 am. I was early for the test which was okay because i just wrote it early.  I did amazing on my test. Much better then I ever expected. Qualified for all trades!  I did my medical and was told I'm medically boring HAHAHA!  Got to go see my eye doctor tomorrow, gotta get glasses (no biggy the librarian look is pretty cute).  And I was told I'm looking at an end of June start date providing everything goes smoothly.  I am so happy I did so well. Tips for CFAT: Stay calm, don't stress out, take your time and listen carefully!  But tahts been said so many times if you get it you get it, if you don't you don't.  So now its a few more weeks of Teletech and then basic!


----------



## dwalter (8 May 2008)

Congratulations on qualifying for all your trades Dolphado! A lot of us can relate to how good it feels to walk out of the recruiting center with them having said "Congratulations, you qualified for all your choices." Go out and celebrate!


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

Congratz!

Good choice on the trade!


----------



## Dolphado (8 May 2008)

thnks everyone so much for all the support. I've been looking forward to this for so long now! Now its just waiting for my call.  ;D


----------



## Dolphado (15 May 2008)

So I have about a week left untill I get my call or call them to see if they have any updates.  I'm so excited. My glasses came in today too so I get to go pick them up tomorrow as well.  I have so much support from everyone. Even people I barely even know. 

For example, at my job at Teletech I just finished up my training (had to go through it again since it's been a year and a half since I worked there last). Well we have people who have been there a while helping us out in the classroom getting to know the systems again. This one guy (his name is Jack) is a former service member (he was Airborne) and he gave me his first hooks as a good luck charm fo when I'm in basic! (if I get in) I couldn't believe this. We were talking becuase everyone knows how excited I am for this and he said "I'll have to bring you something as good luck charm". I never imagined it would be that!  If I get in I will so be bringing it with me. I'm going to keep it in my pocket since obviously I can't wear it hahah. But it'll be a very nice reminder of why I'm there when the days get hard.  I know its not much of an update but I felt it was a nice thing to share!


----------



## Dolphado (16 May 2008)

GOT MY CALL TODAY!!  Sorry for yelling hahahaha, I'm so happy, My start date is June 30th just like the recruiter said! I'll have to call monday to get my swear in date since I wasn't home to get the call and ask but thats no biggy


----------



## Rocketryan (16 May 2008)

Don't worry about yelling, I think your entitled to it 

Congrats!!


----------



## Soldiergirl (16 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> GOT MY CALL TODAY!!  Sorry for yelling hahahaha, I'm so happy, My start date is June 30th just like the recruiter said! I'll have to call monday to get my swear in date since I wasn't home to get the call and ask but thats no biggy



WOW Dolphado it's great news! I'm very happy for ya good luck!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (16 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> GOT MY CALL TODAY!!  Sorry for yelling hahahaha, I'm so happy, My start date is June 30th just like the recruiter said! I'll have to call monday to get my swear in date since I wasn't home to get the call and ask but thats no biggy


Whoa, slow down...tell us how you REALLY feel ;D


Congrats!


----------



## Dolphado (16 May 2008)

Honestly, at the moment I huge ball of nerves LOL,  I need to go shopping to make sure I have everything I need * read I get to go shoe shopping sweet!!!!* plus I have to make sure I can get my hubbies Birth certificate (gonna try to overnight it asap) so I can hand that in at Basic.  So much to do and so little time to do it in. I didn't really think it would go this quickly.  But I can definantly say I'm happy and excited!


----------



## dwalter (18 May 2008)

Congratulations! I'm glad everything went smoothly for you. Keep up the PT.


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Oh I am, not tonight (I'm enjoying my evening) but first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2008)

Congrats, Dolphado, keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## Dolphado (16 Jun 2008)

Okay, so here I am 2 days away from my swear in date.  And these last few weeks have rough!  I've been sick 3 times already!  I had a bad cold in training at my job (picked it up to help cover costs till I get my first pay from the forces) that plugged up my ears so bad I could hardly hear.  I got over that and then picked up a flu bug ravaging its way through the production floor at Teletech as usual!  and managed to loose 5 lbs just from being sick!  And then to boot I ended up on antibiotics for three days for another infection!!  All this since getting  my call and I had been healthy as a damned horse all winter!  Could I have worse luck?  At least I haven't gotten injured mind you I've been trying as hard as possible to avoid that happening.

So my PT has taken a backseat to just staying relatively healthy this past month and its horrible. All the work I did on my push ups and running seems to have amounted to nothing! Please at least let me make the bare minimums in a few days so i don't get RFT'd  I'm hoping adrenaline helps on that day.  On a better note, I've been using my time to learn more about the CF. I've been working on rank structure and trying to put insignia's and rank together on sight. So Far that's going well. Also I've been doing more research on the trade I chose, bases, base housing, things of that nature. I've also been extending my days so I'm up earlier. This way the 5 am wake up at Basic won't kill me ha-ha. Oh and my tongue ring came out the day before yesterday, figured it would be best if I didn't lisp at my swear in.

So Sudbury here I come, me and my small enterage of my Mom, Daddy, Fiance and maybe the Baby too (depends on whether my brother will babysit that day or not ha-ha) All to go watch me sign a few papers and say my oath.  Oh I hope my parents don't cry, I'll end up crying too!  But we plan to make a nice day trip of it so it should be fun. I just wish it was a little later in the afternoon, my Daddy wants to leave at 4:00am, 5:00am at the latest so we have time to stop for coffee and such once we get there.


----------



## adaminc (16 Jun 2008)

I thought I would throw this in since someone mentioned it earlier, in regards to Drivers Ed. All the Insurance companies I have phoned say that Drivers Ed will lower your insurance only if you are under 25, after that then it doesn't matter. Now it could just be the people who I was talking to, but they seemed like they were quoting policy.


----------



## Dolphado (17 Jun 2008)

I'm officailly a Private Recruit as of today at 12 noon! Woot for being a Recruit!  So now its just finishing up my packing until I fly out on the 29th.  Cannot wait!


----------



## CFR FCS (17 Jun 2008)

Dolphado,
Congratulations on completing the first step. I know you will be very busy but don't forget your friends on Army.ca and keep us informed of your progress. Maybe you can give back to the forums by providing some realistic input to others who ant to follow your footsteps. Best of Luck and remember to take it one day at a time!

CFR FCS


----------



## Dolphado (17 Jun 2008)

I definantly will be remebering everyone on Army.ca!  I am addicted to the site now, I got hooked ha-ha.  And yes I will try to contribute what I can about what I experience to the benefit of other prospective CF members.


----------



## newmet (26 Jun 2008)

Congrats and best of luck.  
If you have any questions for someone who has recently finished platoon, feel free to ask questions, I graduated BMQ last month and I am currently on OJT awaiting my 3's.  I am quite lucky that I am not on PAT right now!  I am home with my hubby and kids, learning my new job, it's great.
Anyway, smile when you can and never let them see you cry.


----------

